# TP-Link TL-WR541G Router Won't Connect To Internet



## Bdub (Jul 23, 2009)

Router: TP-Link TL-WR541G
Modem: 2wire 2071
ISP: Juno DSL, PPPoe

ipconfig results:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.90
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

The problem is, when I try and set up the TP-Link router on PPPoe mode, the page will refresh after some time of saying "connecting" then ask if I want to connect again.


----------

